# Which Deere



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok Deere guys, what are some advantages and disadvantages of 4-50, 4-55, 6-10,6-20, 7000 series tractors. Hopefully I will be in the market before long to add a 100 plus hp tractor. I know the 55 series Deeres are hot right now, but didn't know if they were that much better tractor or if collectors were driving the market.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

If I could afford a 55 series it wouldn't be to collect. My thinking is they are good reliable tractors. No emissions and not a huge amount of do-dads to complicate things.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

6410 or a 6420 won't get you to 100hp plus they are short wheel base and very rough.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Troy Farmer said:


> Ok Deere guys, what are some advantages and disadvantages of 4-50, 4-55, 6-10,6-20, 7000 series tractors. Hopefully I will be in the market before long to add a 100 plus hp tractor. I know the 55 series Deeres are hot right now, but didn't know if they were that much better tractor or if collectors were driving the market.


Troy, what will the tractors main purpose be or will it be a general purpose tractor?

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You can't go wrong buying any of the tractors in those series that you mention......great machines. I personally own a 6420 and 7510. If you are wanting 100+ hp the 6000 series tractors will be a little on the small side. The 6000 series will ride a little rougher than the others because they are shorter wheelbase but honestly I never have thought that my 6420 rode what I would consider rough.....especially with an air ride seat.

I guess your biggest decision would be if you want to go with the older style 50 and 55 series tractors or the newer style 7000 and 7010 series. Between those choices it will come down to how much you want to spend if you want a 50/55 or a 7000/7010. The 55s and 7010s will have some small improvements over their predecessors. A lot of it could come down to the condition of the particular tractors you are looking at as well.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Vol, this tractor would be for cutting and baling. No loader work. In fact I will be looking for a tractor without a loader and 2 wd.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree with Cline about the ride.....I try to work my fields all to a nice smooth consistency so a short coupled tractor does not ride any different than the stretch tractors like the 55's. I like those you have listed. Any could be a good choice. At one time you could buy a used 7230 for less than a 6420-30....I don't know if that is still the case though.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> I agree with Cline about the ride.....I try to work my fields all to a nice smooth consistency so a short coupled tractor does not ride any different than the stretch tractors like the 55's. I like those you have listed. Any could be a good choice. At one time you could buy a used 7230 for less than a 6420-30....I don't know if that is still the case though.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, but, my personal fields are fine. when I rode in a 5085M on a neighbors field (read rented land) I could not stand it at raking and tedding speeds. cutting and baling not a problem. If you had the means and the availability I think a low hour granny owned it 4255 with real rears would be sweet, just be prepared to spend some money on the ac. When I say means, i mean having the cab redone, yada yada.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I have a 7400 that we bought new in 1996 we have done everything from no-till planting some chisel plowing,mowing with a 10' diskbine and small square baler 16 speed power quad 2 wheel dr no extra weights. We put 4800 hours on it goes to dealer every 2 years to have it gone over if you can find a 7000 series in the 40K range you will not be sorry. I also have a 6420 we have mowed with it handles the 7320 ok but you can feel the difference from the 7400. If you are going to round bale or small square the 6420 small wheel base works better. I also have a NH t-495 power and ride are ok but it does not have a power shift I would not be without for haying. I know nothing about the 50 or 55 series JD but I think the 7000 series are lighter and better on fuel then the 50 or 55 I do not like the cabs on the 50 and 55's doors suck getting in and out of for me.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the 6-10 and 6-20 series are dry clutch. I would skip them completely and focus on the 55 and 7000 series. If you had both available I would have a hard time deciding which one to buy however would lean slightly more to the 7000 series as it is newer. Cousin has a 7210 with over 20,000 hours and he is not easy on them by any means. I ran it on a JD 946 and it handled it good but really think those mowers should be on a bigger tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> If you had the means and the availability I think a low hour granny owned it 4255 with real rears would be sweet, just be prepared to spend some money on the ac. When I say means, i mean having the cab redone, yada yada.


My 4255 has been a very reliable tractor with over 11,500 hrs on original engine BUT I think JD engineers shouldn't have come up with the "not so bright idea" of powering the water pump from the timing gears. It's not a fun moment to determine there's Cool-gard coolant in the engine crankcase!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

There are several really nice 7320 and 7420 2wd no loader tractors on tractor house


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the 6-10 and 6-20 series are dry clutch. I would skip them completely and focus on the 55 and 7000 series. If you had both available I would have a hard time deciding which one to buy however would lean slightly more to the 7000 series as it is newer. Cousin has a 7210 with over 20,000 hours and he is not easy on them by any means. I ran it on a JD 946 and it handled it good but really think those mowers should be on a bigger tractor.


Are the 6000's dry clutch?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Troy Farmer said:


> Are the 6000's dry clutch?


I did not think they were, except for the 6X05/15. But what do I know, I'm a red guy. Should add, the 6000s are Mannheim tractors and as my JD mechanic friend said "weird little European tractors".


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Troy Farmer said:


> Are the 6000's dry clutch?


The 6310 and 6420's we have are wet clutch with the powerquad trans. Maybe the 6x15's have a dry clutch as they were the economy versions but I don't know for sure.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for correcting me. I just researched the 6400 we had and it says wet also. I would still skip the 6 series they are short making for a rough ride.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

I would buy a 7000 series Waterloo built Deere. The 2wd drive ones are relatively cheap compared to 40 series with better creature comforts. I have a 7600 and it has been a great tractor. About 9000 hours doing everything from haying to farming. Just a nice tractor to drive.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a 6410. Nice machine. Tires aren't loaded so it is lighter. If I did more tillage I'd probably load them. I use it to cut and bale small squares. Around 90hp PTO. 4 cylinder. I run a 9' haybine (not a discbine). It is small enough to ted and rake with, but of course is overkill. If you are going to do small squares it is a great tractor.

My father-in-law has a 7210. Nice machine as well. Longer tractor. 6 cylinder. 95hp PTO but it feels like more, probably because it is 3500lbs heavier, and a bit smoother response with the extra 2 cylinders. 5hp difference on the PTO, but I think it is more like 10 more HP to the drawbar. If you are going to run a discbine and do round bales I would go with a 7210.

Both machines are almost similar to drive from a comfort perspective. Most fields around here are smooth, so I don't notice a ride difference. What is different is that if you are doing a lot of on and off move wagons, etc around the yard type work, the 6410 just feels more nimble.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> Maybe the 6x15's have a dry clutch as they were the economy versions but I don't know for sure.


6415 has wet traction clutch(Perma-clutch) same as many other 6000 series models. 6000 series utilizes some of the same clutch parts as some of the 7000 series. list of models with Perma-clutch which utilize same parts as 6415 is shown below


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

You guys have knowledge on a 7200 Deere, 2 wheel drive. Built in Moline.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We have one. It's my favorite tractor. Very well suited for hay work. Nice smooth 6 cylinder motor. Ours is cab 2wd with the power quad trans. We ought it with 3800 hours a few years ago and has 5000 now. For the most part the same tractor as a 7210 which Bishop mentioned above.

At this point I have no plans of it ever leaving the farm. It is just a good all around hay/livestock tractor for us. I would love to find a second one (or similar size 72xx series) to replace the 2955 someday.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

clowers said:


> You guys have knowledge on a 7200 Deere, 2 wheel drive. Built in Moline.


I have one.....great tractor, ain't wantin to get shed of it, that's for sure. They's a 7510 on fleabay right now, looks very nice. 26k


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

clowers said:


> You guys have knowledge on a 7200 Deere, 2 wheel drive. Built in Moline.


JD 7200 was built in Waterloo,Ia not Moline,Il. The 7200 has a very good service record.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Trotwood2955 said:


> We have one. It's my favorite tractor. Very well suited for hay work. Nice smooth 6 cylinder motor. Ours is cab 2wd with the power quad trans. We ought it with 3800 hours a few years ago and has 5000 now. For the most part the same tractor as a 7210 which Bishop mentioned above.
> 
> At this point I have no plans of it ever leaving the farm. It is just a good all around hay/livestock tractor for us. I would love to find a second one (or similar size 72xx series) to replace the 2955 someday.


If you don't mind me asking, why replace the 55 series?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Wethay

IMHO JD model 72xx is a superior designed tractor compared to 2955. JD rowcrop 55 series are much better tractors than utility 55 series tractors


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Wethay - have no immediate plans to replace the 2955. It only has 4K hours and is in really nice shape and will probably we around for quite a while longer. But the 7200 is night and day difference better - wet clutch, semi powershift trans, bigger better cab, better hydraulics, etc.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Wethay
> IMHO JD model 72xx is a superior designed tractor compared to 2955. JD rowcrop 55 series are much better tractors than utility 55 series tractors


Huh, I've always considered the 55 series utilities a pretty good tractor. There where hundreds of them roaming the orchards around here in the 80's and 90's. Most died a slow death from rust with all the caustic chemicals that were applied with air blast sprayers. Heck we had a 2750 and a 2555 that both made it to a bit over 10k hours without many problems before the cabs rotted out!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Orchard 6

I did not intend to imply that the JD 50/55 series utility tractors weren't good tractors but IMHO they just aren't in the same class as JD rowcrop tractors of the same era. The hyd systems on each class are totally different with rowcrop hyd's being much more reliable. The wiring diagram on JD utility tractors more specially with a cab resembles a spider's web. AC system on utility cab tractors give more trouble than their rowcrop counterparts. I dislike the utility cab tractors dry clutch operated by master/slave cylinders.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Trotwood2955 said:


> Wethay - have no immediate plans to replace the 2955. It only has 4K hours and is in really nice shape and will probably we around for quite a while longer. But the 7200 is night and day difference better - wet clutch, semi powershift trans, bigger better cab, better hydraulics, etc.


What is the powershift arrangement on the 7200? Looking at the console, it seems like a long lever throw between 1, 2, 3, and 4 for a powershift.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> What is the powershift arrangement on the 7200? Looking at the console, it seems like a long lever throw between 1, 2, 3, and 4 for a powershift.


That picture is a Syncroplus.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

In ours you have two levers - one is a range lever for ABCD (just like the far right lever in the pic above). Then the second lever is 1234 powershifts forward plus 1234 powershifts reverse (all in the same lever, it serves as the gear shift lever and the reverser lever). The 10 series I believe is when the PowerQuad changed to having the gearshift lever (1234) separate from the direction reverser, which was moved to either a 3rd lever on the right hand console, or option of the lefthand reverser on the steering column. Our 7200 is also 16 forward speeds and 12 reverse whereas the newer PowerQuads are 16 x 16 (or 20x20 or 24x24 depending on options).


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> Orchard 6
> I did not intend to imply that the JD 50/55 series utility tractors weren't good tractors but IMHO they just aren't in the same class as JD rowcrop tractors of the same era. The hyd systems on each class are totally different with rowcrop hyd's being much more reliable. The wiring diagram on JD utility tractors more specially with a cab resembles a spider's web. AC system on utility cab tractors give more trouble than their rowcrop counterparts. I dislike the utility cab tractors dry clutch operated by master/slave cylinders.


I understand. Having never been around a row crop Deere of that vintage I can't compare the utilities to them. But the Deere utilities compared to other brand utilities of the era the Deeres are a clear winner in my book!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Orchard6 said:


> I understand. Having never been around a row crop Deere of that vintage I can't compare the utilities to them. But the Deere utilities compared to other brand utilities of the era the Deeres are a clear winner in my book!


Back when I attended JD sales meeting I was told that JD utility tractors with closed-center hyd's & only 1 place to check oil other than engine was the BEST & I believed it. Then after I left JD dealership in '87 I drove a Ford 3000 tractor & bought it to rake with. I've owned 2 other Fords so I guess I must think the Fords are better than JD utility tractors. When CC hyd's operate correctly it is "great" & when CC hyd don't operate correctly it can be a "nightmare".

PS: I understand closed center hyd's better than the average farmer from experience serving 13 yrs as a JD dealer service manager


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trotwood2955 said:


> In ours you have two levers - one is a range lever for ABCD (just like the far right lever in the pic above). Then the second lever is 1234 powershifts forward plus 1234 powershifts reverse (all in the same lever, it serves as the gear shift lever and the reverser lever). The 10 series I believe is when the PowerQuad changed to having the gearshift lever (1234) separate from the direction reverser, which was moved to either a 3rd lever on the right hand console, or option of the lefthand reverser on the steering column. Our 7200 is also 16 forward speeds and 12 reverse whereas the newer PowerQuads are 16 x 16 (or 20x20 or 24x24 depending on options).


They may have not had an issue with the 7000 series. The 6400 that we had here had a recall that made the powerquad from a 2 lever to 3 levers for reasons unknown to me as I was to young to care.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Trotwood2955 said:


> We have one. It's my favorite tractor. Very well suited for hay work. Nice smooth 6 cylinder motor. Ours is cab 2wd with the power quad trans. We ought it with 3800 hours a few years ago and has 5000 now. For the most part the same tractor as a 7210 which Bishop mentioned above.
> 
> At this point I have no plans of it ever leaving the farm. It is just a good all around hay/livestock tractor for us. I would love to find a second one (or similar size 72xx series) to replace the 2955 someday.


I bought the 7200 deere, my biggest concern is that there are no screens that fit over the radiators that help keep the chaff from plugging the radiator in the first hour or so of bailing. My 6400 & 6300 have 3 slide in screens and my 6415 has one big slide in screen. I hope I'm using the correct terminology. Hi=ope this is not considered highjacking a thread also.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I haven't had a problem on mine.....I just use it for baling and cutting tho....as long as there is little chaff you should be fine. My 6400 has the three screens and the 6420 has the big screen, it also has a loader and we have to clean it a couple of times a day while moving bundles. During baling and cutting, there is little chaff to become airborne....non existent problem for me.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Same for me. I check it occasionally and blow it out but very little buildup. It mainly is on the baler, drill, or litter spreader. Once in awhile the bushhog. Our 6420 has two screens and is also our loader tractor and builds up very quickly depending on the job.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

When I get it back from the shop, my dealer is checking it out for me, I will post some pics. Should have it home by the end of the week and hooked to my 569.

all of my first cut fields a a real problem with chaff build up.

TXJim you know of any screen kits for it???


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

clowers said:


> TXJim you know of any screen kits for it???


I found no screen for frt of radiator in PC for 7200/7210


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purty easy to make one off of another machine fit....albeit not perfect, it should get the job done. If I was using it for loader work, I would possibly adapt something.....


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

clowers said:


> I bought the 7200 deere,


Hey clowers, we're gonna have to see some pics of your new iron... please?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Finally, pics of new to me 7200. Will bale with it tomorrow and report on how it went.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Maybe more pics tomorrow as well.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Good luck with it. I think you'll really like it.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Good looking tractor. Congrats and have fun.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice tractor Clowers! I hope you get good service out of it. How many hours?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice rear wheels and corner exhaust!

Regards, Mike


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, she has 5900 hrs and I hope twice as many left in it. Here is a pic of it with my 569, and also a pic of the 6415 with the 604M. The both ran today to get up hay before the expected weather tomorrow .


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

clowers said:


> Thanks guys, she has 5900 hrs and I hope twice as many left in it. Here is a pic of it with my 569, and also a pic of the 6415 with the 604M. The both ran today to get up hay before the expected weather tomorrow .
> 
> IMG_3870.JPG
> 
> IMG_3869.JPG


You're located in Texas?


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

How did it do pulling the 569?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I did great, yes I'm in Texas.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

East Texas Colby


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice Tractor, Congrats


----------

